# What kind of frog?



## Boss Frog (Nov 13, 2012)

Seen this guy on vacation in the Napo river in Ecuador during a night hike.


----------



## Dartfan83 (Dec 30, 2008)

A. Bilinguis


----------



## Boss Frog (Nov 13, 2012)

Did some research and found that it looks like a ameerga parvula


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Boss Frog said:


> Did some research and found that it looks like a ameerga parvula


Sure is. Dendrobates.org - Ameerega parvula


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice Find, from what i hear about those guys they are not easy to find


----------

